# Lorex LH118000 Wireless Surveilance System



## AGoodOlGuy (Sep 4, 2012)

I purchased a Lorex wireless 4 camera DVR surveilance system. I can get everything working, however, I (dailly) have to poere down/up either a receiver or camere to get the connection back. It just goes out on its own. Lorex sent me replacement cameras but they are doing the same thing. Does anyone have any experience with this issue?


----------



## AGoodOlGuy (Sep 4, 2012)

Had (have) the same problem. I was told by their support folks that I could buy range extenders but that was not an acceptable solution.

I have the issue somewhat under control by using timers where the cameras are plugged in. I have them set for a 10 minute period somewhere between dark thirty and dawn. This successfully addressed my issue with all but 1 camera. (the one with the greatest number of walls between the camera and the receiver)

May not be the best solution but it has drastically cut down the amount of "unplug/replug" activity.


----------

